# What's wrong with my Ram? White lump on head..



## PAYN3Y (26 Oct 2018)

Any ideas what may cause this? I've read a bit about 'Hole in the Head' but this seems more of a lump than a hole. It was probably a month ago when I first noticed it but it appears to have worsened a bit over the last couple of days - hopefully unrelated but not long after adding two Apistos.

His behaviour is perfectly normal, he's active, inquisitive and eating normally.


----------



## Konsa (26 Oct 2018)

Hi
Its a guessing game but it may be Hexamita (wich a lot of my rams in past died from)  or lymphocytosis if it look a bit like cauliflower.
How long have you had them from did U worm (tereated for internal parasites)them  as many come riddled  if they are asian imports.
Hexamita in small fish such as Rams rarely develops to hole in the head.Usually the fish dies before that happens.It starts with cyst looking white spot.Seen deeper under skin and comes more to the surfase  as it progresses.If it is that soon U will notise more of them brewing.Darkening in fish colour (at least normal rams as never kept the gold ones)and later refusal of food.The fish deteriorate quite fast so treatment should be promptly.
Lymphocystis disease is a common viral infection which affects the skin and fins  fish. Although it is serious, it does not cause any health problems; the disease only disfigures the fish sometimes.
The viral infection causes growths on the skin or fins, which look similar to couliflower.
Curing of it is considered hard and being not terminal usually is left untreated.U can try to optimise your water quality and wait it off.

Regards Konsa


----------



## Konsa (26 Oct 2018)

Also dont know if is related but had a minnow that had a lump on its head for over an year.It developed slowly was not white and the fish ended up looking like a Rhino but is active and feels as happy as the rest.When was treating ich in that tank after a while it looked like there was a tiny hole in it and it seemed hollow inside but didn't reduce in size.No idea what is the cause of that and it never affected other fish.I rehomed them recently but the fish is alive ,well and strong.

Regards Konsa


----------



## PAYN3Y (12 Nov 2018)

Hi @ Konsa,

Apologies for not replying sooner. I hadn't 'subscribed' to my thread and didn't notice your great response. 

I have had the rams about 12 weeks before I noticed any signs but I hadn't treated them for anything when I got them. 

The lump does look a bit like a cauliflower. Unfortunately he seems to have deteriorated drastically over the last couple of days. He has lost almost all of his colour, is barely moving, is eating if food comes directly in front of him but is spending most of his time hiding in a plant. I fear he will not last more than another day or so. I feel sorry for him and hope the other Ram doesn't go the same way.


----------



## Konsa (12 Nov 2018)

Hi
I am sorry to hear abot your Ram deteriorating.Its wort a treatment with Levimisol madicated food if is still eating(most effective) or treat water if is not.
Levimisol is available as Harka verm bird wormer(ebay,viovet...) and is quite safe.It helps boost your fish immune system too
I do my puffers with it as a preventative measure  due to diet (live and frozen food only) every few months.It even helped to get rid of nasty ich they had.
Regards Konsa


----------



## alto (13 Nov 2018)

My experience with these sorts of growths has been negative - despite the literature reports of these cauliflower type growths being some sort of benign & temporary growth, any fish I’ve had displaying this sort of growth have been terminal
Usually after some months, fish shows decreased vigor, then very particular appetite, eg, only bloodworms (or some favoured food) will trigger a food response ... at this stage I usually isolate the fish to a planted hospital tank where fish will gradually decline

I usually euthanize once fish seems to have little interest in life

Unfortunately Pandora’s Box site has disappeared (after multiple hacker forays) but she also reported similar disease progression to what I’ve observed

I have tried various medicated feeds & baths (including levamisole) - none seemed to make much difference


----------

